# is that doctor right?



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi all,I suffer from chronic pain in the abdomen for over a year now and so far, no doctor has been able to find the cure for it. I've had scans, echo's and even a laperoscopy done but they cannot find anything that explains that pain. It has gotten me really scared and depressed since my partner and I are trying hard for a baby. For the doctors it's clear, I have IBS and my colon is too long and way too flexible. Some of them tell me that having a baby might solve all these problems in one go but one of them really got me down...he said that as long as I'm in pain, I'll never become pregnant at all.....but since none of them is finding a solution, it sounds like I'll have no children at all? Are people with IBS less likely of having children?Anybody some advice?Anke


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I have to totally disagree with any doctor that says you won't have children because of Ibs, and I have 2 of them to prove it! Have they looked into fertility problems at all? I became pregnant with my first son very easily, with my second it took almost a year. I took a fertitlity pill called clomid because I wasn't ovulating every month. Within 3 months of taking that I got pregnant. You might want to look into it. I again don't think people with Ibs can't get pregnant. I also felt much better both times I was pregnant. My Ibs was pretty much gone during both of them up until the last couple months, but even then it wasn't as bad. Good Luck, if I were you I would seek the advice of another doctor. Anna


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I would say he is wrong too. IBS has nothing to do with infertility. I haven't been able to get pregnant yet but it is more likely a combination of endometriosis, fibroids and my age. I did the Clomid too which did not work for me. There may be something else interfering with your fertility, but it is not the IBS. Look at all the women on this board who do have children. Good luck to you.


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi again, I went to see my new and absolutely wonderful gyneacologist yesterday who I told about this doctor's opinion and my fear around it. And you what? She started laughing...she told me that I was more likely not to have children by what he told me (because it would get me all stressed out and panicky) then because of IBS...She is so good and such a difference to all the other doctors I've seen and that makes such a big difference on the way I feel. She said not to worry: the baby will be fine and I will probably have less pain during the pregnancy because of the change of hormones in the body.I can tell you, hearing her laugh this doctor's opinion away has made me a very happy bunny!







thanks for your replies!!Anke


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Anke,I am so sorry that you are dealing wtih this. I know it is frustrating. Let me askyou this...are you sure your pain are gyno related (and not gastro)? I know it's hard to tell the difference...sometimes I can't. (I have IBS, IBD, and Endo!) It seems that you have explored all routes with the gyno, but what about the gastro? Have you ever had a colonoscopy? Have you ever tried Bentyl or Levsin? Just a thought--I could be right or could be wrong--but either way, good luck!


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

That is SOOOO not true!!! I have ibs, and i get pregnant EVERY time i dont use a condom!!! I just have to look at my husband wrong! We have been married 4 years, and i am currently pregnant with our third. So, if you have any infertility, it is most likely completely separate from the ibs. Good luck on trying to conceive. Relax, and forget what the dr said.


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi Jen,oh yes, I had about every gastro exam I can imagine including several colonscopies. Last Monday I went to see my new gastro-enterologist and he could actually see on the echoes and scans where it hurt: on all of them you can see that the left side of my abdomen are very cramped together, nothing like the rest of them, and apparently they stay in that position all the time (some of the exams dated from last year). On all the pictures taken, my abdomen look like that on the left bottom side...a bit scary. He doesn't know how it's caused but he did say that I didn't have any horrible disease (I love him!) so I can just get on with my life. He says it might be nerves or it might be a food intolerance...at the moment I can't eat dairy products for 10 days...then we'll see what happens!thanks!!Anke


----------

